# Can anyone identify this weed? I really like it!! [pics]



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a home in Southern California. We get rain but it's about 7 days out of the year on average. We've gone entire years without rain in the past! I'm really not interested in a regular grass lawn as I don't like the maintenance and how much water it requires to maintain... However, since we've had a pretty big spat of rain this past month, I've noticed the following weeds on my front lawn. Mind you, I've literally ignored my front lawn for 10 years so there's been no "human intervention" here for quite some time...










Here's a closeup of the plant...









I'd love to know what this plant is called, and how to get it to spread to the entire lawn and let it flourish over the small remaining grass patches I currently have... Any ideas guys?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha. not what I pictured when I read the thread title... :laughing:


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

BBBBWWWWWWAAAAahahaha!! I guess I wasn't thinking when I posted this!! Now that's funny.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like a wild geranium (CA hybird?)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i just had to look.... some strange draw to this thread.... hmmmmmm

DM


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

glad to hear that i'm not the only one that thought that.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still laughing to myself about that one!! Turns out, the flowers only come out in the sunlight. I came home last night thinking that I had taken a pic at just the right time since they were no linger in bloom but it turns out they "tuck in at night"...

It's really a perfect plant for the desert out here since they don't get more than a couple inches above the ground --and never need mowing.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, here's an update: I've taken an additional pic with my tape measure for scale purposes...









The flower actually opens only during the day. By dusk, the flowers close up for the night. My front yard has some grass, a few other types of weeds, and this stuff. What I'd truly love to do is just have this plant in my yard and help it flourish. It seems to require very little watering, only grows to about 4" in height so it needs no mowing either (bonus). Any ideas how I can pull this off?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know what the name of it is. You might be able to get more of it to grow though. 

Look around for some blooms that are dried-up. If there are seeds inside, try to gather a bunch in your hand and spread them in the area where you want more to grow.

Look at the roots of the plant. If it sends out runners, you can transplant a few of the plants into the area you want to fill-in. 

Take a few pictures of them to a local nursery or your county extension service. They should be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

It's called Common Storksbill (erodium cicutarium) also known as Redstem Filaree. Member of geranium family. (Bob, you were close!) Propagation by seeds. (gma you were right!) You can check it out on 'wikipedia'. :yes:


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy thread revival!! Thanks so much Lali for identifying this vegetation. Sadly, I didn't quite realize that this weed is quite seasonal. I only get it for about 3-4 months of the year and it blooms for even less time. I was hopeful that I could find a weed (or anything for that matter) that would stay green and low to the ground without too much maintenance or effort. But the fact is that I live in the desert and sometimes it doesn't rain for an entire year. I don't want to setup a sprinkler system of anything so it looks like I'll be using lava rock or something similar in my yard (when I eventually get to it).


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

You're very welcome. The pleasure is all mine. Tried to link to your ongoing project a couple of times & program was not responding.  Will try again another time.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lali said:


> ...Tried to link to your ongoing project a couple of times & program was not responding.  Will try again another time.


That's strange. The link is right within this forum!!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Was able to check out your ongoing project, but unable to link to roof repair, etc. (possibly something wrong with my computer):huh:. Holy hen !!! That looks like some pretty nasty stuff & must have been quite the stench. You certainly do have your hands full. Thanks for sharing this; seriously makes me wonder what lurks behind my walls & beneath my flooring...maybe black mold is only part of the reason I feel gross since I moved in here a year & a half ago (and why the majority of the tenants in here are sick alot). How does one go about checking this out without ripping the walls apart??? 

Keep up the great job; I admire your courage, tenacity & perseverance!:thumbup:

Hope y'all had a wonderful Thanksgiving yesterday!:yes:


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lali said:


> ...How does one go about checking this out without ripping the walls apart???


Well now that's a good question. My guess would be either opening certain sections of the wall (probably near the bottom) or using a bore-scope to check in key areas... Good luck yourself!!


----------

